# Price of Motobecane Le Champion Ti with Dura Ace vs Red



## Zuerst (Aug 21, 2010)

Would the incoming le champ ti with the sram red group be cheaper than the current le champ with dura-ace? the sram red goupset is a bit cheaper than the dura-ace right?


----------



## Christoph (Jul 10, 2009)

As long as we're asking about price, I'm also wondering what the price of the Force Ti bike will be. Thanks.


----------

